# Fracino Dual Fuel Gas Consumption



## therollingbean

Hello all,

I am about to purchase a contempo 2 group dual fuel and was wondering what the best LPG bottle is to team them with 3.9, 6, 13kg etc.

I am limited for space as I am converting a 1982 piaggio pickup so the bottle will be underneath the bed caged during events.

Also how much gas will a Fracino realistically use during an 8 hour trading day. Having never used a gas machine it is a real unknown.

Thank in advance


----------



## coffeebean

Hi,

I use a dual fuel contempo and trade 5 hours a day and 5 days a week and a 10kg gas bottle lasts me between 3 and 4 weeks.

Don't know where u are getting your machine but I can do you a fantastic deal on one.....! ;-)

Andy


----------



## therollingbean

Thank you,

I have literally just purchased it about 5 minutes ago and have just seen your post. Thanks for the advice on gas, I thought there consumption would be much higher than that, that makes them relatively cheap to run.


----------



## coffeebean

No worries! If u need any other kit give me a shout!

Andy


----------



## AnnaA

coffeebean said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use a dual fuel contempo and trade 5 hours a day and 5 days a week and a 10kg gas bottle lasts me between 3 and 4 weeks.
> 
> Don't know where u are getting your machine but I can do you a fantastic deal on one.....! 😉
> 
> Andy


 Hi Andy I need some help with exactly this! Can you advise me? Many thanks, Anna


----------



## NewboyUK

AnnaA said:


> Hi Andy I need some help with exactly this! Can you advise me? Many thanks, Anna


 Help with which bit? Sourcing a machine or gas usage?


----------



## M coffee

Hello,

I am looking at the duel fuel Francino...

... and I was wondering what the difference is between gas and electricity with regards to cost and energy efficiency?

thanks for all your feedback!


----------



## DavecUK

M coffee said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking at the duel fuel Francino...
> 
> ... and I was wondering what the difference is between gas and electricity with regards to cost and energy efficiency?
> 
> thanks for all your feedback!


 @M coffee Welcome to the forum....usually the choice is not really about whether electric or gas is cheaper but about flexibility and necessity. The actual cost of a big gas cylinder is negligible to the profit made by having a working coffee machine.


----------



## abcoffee

Hi there!

I have just discovered your lovely forum and I hope you can help me with my question.

Currently I am putting a Fracino Retro Dual Fuel into operation and I was wondering how critical the exact gas pressure is. The manual says 28mbar for Butane and 37mbar for Propane. Would it also be possible to use a 30mbar pressure regulator?


----------



## DavecUK

abcoffee said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have just discovered your lovely forum and I hope you can help me with my question.
> 
> Currently I am putting a Fracino Retro Dual Fuel into operation and I was wondering how critical the exact gas pressure is. The manual says 28mbar for Butane and 37mbar for Propane. Would it also be possible to use a 30mbar pressure regulator?


 I think the regulators are nominal 28-30 for butane and propane low pressure regulators are usually 37 mbar. If using butane 30 will probably be fine, but not for propane you will need 37 mb.

If you're running dual fuel and expect low temps, especially if storing the cylinder outside or caged...Cylinders are sold by weight of gas and propane has more energy per Kg than Butane (so can be cheaper, although they may have fixed that now)..., Butane doesn't work very well once the ambient gets to 3C or so.

P.S. many, many, years ago I had a caravan....


----------



## El carajillo

abcoffee said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have just discovered your lovely forum and I hope you can help me with my question.
> 
> Currently I am putting a Fracino Retro Dual Fuel into operation and I was wondering how critical the exact gas pressure is. The manual says 28mbar for Butane and 37mbar for Propane. Would it also be possible to use a 30mbar pressure regulator?


 Why would you want to use a 30 m/bar reg ? what is it off ? non standard or is it adjustable ?

The 28 m/bar for butane and 37 m/bar for propane are standard for 'normal' pressure take off's unless you have need for higher take off's


----------



## abcoffee

El carajillo said:


> Why would you want to use a 30 m/bar reg ? what is it off ? non standard or is it adjustable ?
> 
> The 28 m/bar for butane and 37 m/bar for propane are standard for 'normal' pressure take off's unless you have need for higher take off's


 37mbar regulators seem to be quite unusual, at least here in Germany...

in contrast, 30mbar regulators are easily available since they are commonly used for other purposes (gas grills, caravans).


----------



## El carajillo

What gases are used in Germany ? Are they mixed gasses ? The camping Gaz regs are 28 m/bar.

I would be guided by the coffee machine manual with ref to regulator pressure setting as the jets are supplied to suit the type of gas and pressure supply.


----------



## abcoffee

Just wanted to let you know that we bought a bottle of propane gas and the 37mbar regulator. And what can I say, it works like a charm. So thank you guys for your advice!


----------

